# Computer/IT magazines in india



## deepbluegene (May 5, 2008)

HI

one of my friend recently got a job in college as IT lab technician. He requested to head of department that there should be some IT/Computer magazines in library where students can update their knowledge & learn something new.

HoD agreed and now they are subscriber of Digit and Chip.but he is asking for other good magazines related to IT field and which are helpful for students as well.

what magazines you consider are good from students point of view?

if possible please provide information regarding subscription procedure for them.

thanks all.


----------



## Garbage (May 5, 2008)

Look for Linux For You, PCWorld.


----------



## confused (May 5, 2008)

IMO digit/chip/pcw add very less to one's knowledge. instead they are marketing tools for the latest hardware in town.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 5, 2008)

confused said:


> IMO digit/chip/pcw add very less to one's knowledge. instead they are marketing tools for the latest hardware in town.



Agree


----------



## Garbage (May 6, 2008)

Linux For You have very much good contents IMO... Worth to read...

Digit / Chip / PCWorld are okay...


----------



## victor_rambo (May 6, 2008)

confused said:


> IMO digit/chip/pcw add very less to one's knowledge. instead they are marketing tools for the latest hardware in town.


I agree to some extent on this. I have found that some articles are mediocre.


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2008)

LFY


----------

